# حنة الماسة تقلد شكلا واسما حنة ندى ماس والمضمون مغشوش



## gana bity (27 يونيو 2013)

[






أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد
ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا 
على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد
ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...
اولا احب ان الف انتباهكم ان اليوم الموافق 27/6/2013 و الى اليوم لم تكون لنا اى مشاركة سيئة او تجربة فاشلة و اقول ذلك خوفا من تشهر بنا شركة الماسة المذيفة و تضع لنا تجارب فاشلة فرجاء احبائى راقبو تاريخ اليوم و تاريخ المشاركة السيئة اذا وجدت


تحذر شركة ندى ماس عملائها


هناك من يحاول ان يسرق نجاح شركة 

ندى ماس

و يدعى بأنه ندى ماس و يقلد الحنة الهندية و زيت المعجزة

بسبب نجاحها الذان باتا حديثا المجلات و المنتديات و الصالونات حتى ربات البيوت و الصالونات 

يستخدمن و يمدحن حنة ندى ماس






ويسمى (( حــنــة الــمــاســة ))

مع تقليد نفس شكل العبوة وصور الحنة الخاصة بنا و تزوير فى تصريح الحنة و الزيت من وزارة 

الصحة و اراء و تجارب عملائنا و نسبها لنفسه

و الافظع من ذلك انه سمى الاكاونت الخاص بموقعه ندى ليوهم الجميع ان حنة الماسة هى خاصة بندى 
ماس

و الحين شركة ندى ماس تعلن الجميع بأن تم غشهم و خداعهم

و ان ندى ماس بريئة من هذه الحنة و الزيت 

و سنعرض لكم شكل 

 (( حنة ندى ماس الاصلية))






 ((حنة ندى ماس الاصلية))

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

] (( و حنة الماسة التقليدية )) 





] (( و حنة الماسة التقليدية )) 

و بناء على ذلك الشركة تحذر جميع 

عملائها من التعامل مع حنة الماسة 

نحن غير مسئولين عن اى نتائج تحدث 

جراء استخدام تلك الحنة

و لا نقول غير حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل

للحرص على عملائنا الكرام و ثقتهم فينا منذ اعوام 

ونحن فقط مسؤلين عن الحنة التى تباع من خلال مندوبينا المعتمدين فى موقع ندى ماس او موظفين 

تسويق شركة ندى ماس و هم

مندوبين ندى ماس المعتمدين 


مصـــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــاسه العرب

فراشه ماس المصرية




الجزائر 

ام معتصم 

الســـــــــــــعــــــــــوديـــــــــــــــــه

ام وسيم 

عامه والمنطقة الغربية عامه

فراشة جده 

المنطقة الغربية عامة وجدة خاصة

ام ايهم 

المنطقة الغربية عامة وجدة ومكة خاصة

ام جنان 


مكه المكرمه خاصة والمنطقة الغربية عامه

فاديا

المنطقة الغربية عامة والمدينة المنورة خاصة

اموووريه 


المنطقة الغربية عامة والمدينة المنورة خاصة

wafa 2012

المنطقة الغربية عامة ومحافظة خبير خاصة 

دلوعة البابا 


المنطقة الوسطى عامة والرياض خاصة

ام ســـــــــــعــــــود

المنطقة الوسطة عامة والرياض خاصة

ايتونة 

المنطقة الوسطى عامة والقصيم خاصة

نايفة 

المنطقة الشرقية عامة والاحساء خاصة

ام فهد 

ام دارين مندوبةمندوبة حفر الباطنخاصة والشرقية عامه

المنطقة الشمالية عامة وعرعر خاصة 

سارة الشمالية 

المنطقة الشمالية عامة وتبوك خاصة 

فراشة الشمال 

المنطقة الجنوبية عامة وابو عريش خاصة

ابو عريش خاصة والمنطقة الجنوبية عامه

اسلام

المنطقة الجنوبية عامة والطوال وصامطة خاصة

ام الحسان 

ابها ومنطقة عسير خاصة وجنوب المملكة عامه

اى كيو

مهد الدهب 

ام البنات
دولة الامارات المتحدة 

فراشة ابو ظبي 

لبنات ابو ظبي خاصة والامارات عامة 

سلطنة عمان 

محافظة صلالة خاصة والسلطنة عااامة 

ام البتول 

محافظة مسقط خاصة والسلطنة عااامة 

اماار 

السودان 

الخرطوم 

الهام الخرطوم 

الخرطوم 

(فراشة الخرطوم 

تنبيه لأهالي جمهورية ليبيا الكرام

ليس لشركة ندى ماس مندوبين ولا وكلاء ولامنافذ بيع كصالونات او صيدليات 

واي منتج باسم ندى ماس بليبيا غير مسؤولة الشركة عنه ولا انا شخصيا 

والتعامل بيني وبين اهالي ليبيا قائم بالتحويل للشركة 

عبرالويسترن القاهرة​

​​[/CENTER][/SIZE]
مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس


----------



## gana bity (29 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حنة الماسة تقلد شكلا واسما حنة ندى ماس والمضمون مغشوش*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حنة الماسة تقلد شكلا واسما حنة ندى ماس والمضمون مغشوش*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (2 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حنة الماسة تقلد شكلا واسما حنة ندى ماس والمضمون مغشوش*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------

